# 3 day gladesmen trip in Flamingo



## beavis

I had been trying to plan this trip for a while.  With all the BS I have had to deal with at work I needed this trip for myself to give me some relaxation.  I had my poling platform redone and also had a front casting platform made.  So between waiting for those and watching the weather, I decided to make a run for it.  I was catching the end of a cold front and windy period and then the wind was supposed to lighten up and it was going to get warm.  I just wanted to go fish and explore some areas.

 Monday morning I got a late start and made it out on the water by about 9 after getting camping permits.  I fished Florida bay and it was windy and rough.  I tried to find some shallow areas that were protected from the wind.  I did but they did not have any fish.  It was sunny and beautiful out.  I love running around it clean, shallow, salt water and seeing everything under water.  After not finding any fish for a few hours I took out my map to examine it and see where I might find some.   I saw an area and said that looks fishy and headed that direction.  As soon as I got there, the wind just died.  Wow.  Flat glass calm water on a nice big flat.  Got up on the poling platform and had my first Florida bay redfish in about 15 minutes.  Then another one about 15 minutes after that.  Both were around 6.5-7 lbs. 










The flat glass conditions only lasted for about an hour before an east wind started picking up.  Missed a couple other reds after that.  I decided to run around to the east side of the flat and drift another part of it.  I ran around an island to get to it and shut down to soon.  So I started paddling towards where I wanted to be.  I saw a fin in a trough between the flats up ahead and instantly thought tarpon.  But the fin was too big. I got closer to it and it was about a 7 foot lemon shark.   He was just swimming through the troughs looking for food I guess.  I was able to paddle parallel with him while only being about 5 or 6 feet apart.  The trough we were in was dead ending and when it did he cut under the tip of my boat but cornered himself.  I tapped his back with my paddle and he scurried out underneath the boat.  I got to the flat and only fished it for a little while before having to started heading to the campsite.  I missed 2 more reds and headed for the east cape campground.  Made it to the east cape beach and set the tent up and had a small campfire going as it got dark.  Here is the beach.

My house









The beach


















When I woke up in the morning, I was able to get a little bit a of workout.









Actually  the boat was up by my bags there.  I had arrived at mid tide on its way to low and then first thing in the morning it would be low again.  At least my boat doesn’t weigh too much.   I got it half way down to the water and realized I should probably get a picture.  It says in the rules for having a campfire to have it below the high tide line which I did, but each group of people on either side of me had them way up next to their tents.  Dumbazzes.

Tuesday morning I ran around Cape Sable and up the west side all the way to the Shark river.  While running down there, you had to be careful of trees sticking up in the water.  

Here is one.









And here is how far from shore it was









There were some that barely even stuck out of the water.  You had to keep an eye out.

Went up the river and fished various locations in the river systems.  All I caught was a jack and 2 lady fish.  I could not even get a trash can slam.  I saw several alligators and spooked a bunch of manatees back in the canals.  Ended up camping on one of the river chickees on the Shark river.



















And this was the view from where I camped.



















I talked to a guy that said since the hurricane there have barely been any mosquitos.  Hey that is great but he did not say anything about the biting gnats.  There were a lot of them.  I was in my tent by about 7:15 that night would not come out til the next morning to keep the bugs to a minimum.

During the night, my poling platform caught the dock and popped out making all kinds of noise.  Woke me up pretty quickly.  My shoes were on the deck and fell in the water.  I did not even realize it until the next morning.  I was at least able to get them back because they got caught in a tree about 50 feet away.

Wednesday, I cut through a bunch of small canals on my way to whitewater bay.  Once I got to some areas there.  I started seeing and spooking a lot more fish at least.  I blew a couple of good opportunities on some snook.   I fished a couple of other locations and ended up with some more ladyfish, a bunch of trout, a small mangrove snapper, and a couple of other small unknown fish.   

The coolest part of the whole trip was I saw 2 sawfish on Wednesday in completely different locations.   They were both about 7 feet long and in shallow water.  From a distance I thought the one was a redfish at first.  

For my first trip I had fun and got to see a bunch of different areas.  I packed way too much and learned what I could get by with.  And I definitely will be doing it again.


----------



## tom_in_orl

Great trip. Thanks for sharing. The pics are awesome. 

There is a group of biologists who have been collecting data on Florida Sawfish for several years. You can report your sitings at http://www.floridasawfish.com/


----------



## Guest

What a awesome fishing report! I'm really enjoyed reading about your 3 days fishing trip. There's definitely a place to relax and fish.


----------



## iMacattack

cool report... got to watch that low tide though... ;D


----------



## Weedy

Beavis,
Awsome pics and report . How long of a trip was it from flamingo to the cape and then from the cape to shark river? I have wanted to go to the cape, but never have had the chance and the wind this time of year makes for a bumpy ride in the small skiffs. I can relate to the high/low tides, my first trip down there 2yrs ago, my noe ended up about 50-75 yards from the waters edge at low tide at Highland Beach . Again, great pics.
Weedy


----------



## beavis

Hey Tom,

I saw that website and sent them an email. Waiting to hear back about what information they may want.

Weedy,

I was fishing in Florida bay the first day before heading to the east cape website. I had a bunch of stuff in the boat so it slowed me down a bit. Also there was some chop that day. From Flamingo to East cape I would say it took me about 45 minutes at about 20-21 mph. Then from east cape to Shark River, maybe 1 hour and 15 minutes. I stopped at 1 or 2 places along the way to look at some stuff.


----------



## zero_gravity

nice report 

your dead on about those branches 

I was out at east cape cannal yesterday and came mighty close to one very far off the shore


----------



## orlgheenoer

Amazing report RJ.


----------



## Weedy

Beavis,
What model MSR tent is that? Does it have a fly over the opening door? I love your tent...
Weedy


----------



## beavis

it is the one man hubba, yes the fly goes over the door


----------



## Tom_C

Great report RJ, wish I was there


----------



## Tsport

What a great report, I enjoyed it very much. I am kinda supprised with the lack of fish for a 3 day trip but it still looks like a great trip. I love the pics of the beach camp. I may have to start check into a trip like this now that I have a small skiff. 

Any tips for planning a trip like this. Did you take your fire wood or use what was there? 

Thanks for the report, it made me want to get down there.
Terry


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

One day I will get to flamingo. My new fishing buddies and I are planning a family outing for a week in islamorada baby!! yes, I can not wait for that trip, I hope it happens. We get together and rent a huge hasienda with a pool game room, bar and grill of course and stay a whole week and do nothing but fish! islamorada here we come! I cant wait to do flamingo either. living in orlando would have to make a few days stay. 

FISH ON!


----------



## Big_Fish

Sounds like alot of fun


----------



## eric__the_angler

great report looks like alot of fun. you guys should entertain the idea of a group trip, with hammock rigs for the shark river that shelter looks a little slim. so you have to reserve that route? and i am a big fan of MSR own two myself the hubba hubba and a ventana... man i love that tent i am a gearhead myself and am stuck with trailname via two of my through hikin buddies...


if you dont own a MSR tent or an EMO hammock rig your missin out need feed bak on each let me know

E ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl

I was checking the server logs and traced an entry back to this referral. Thought you might like to see it.

http://www.drakemag.com/ubb/ultimatebb.php?/ubb/get_topic/f/1/t/004862.html#000000


----------

